# Newport, RI: Police Threaten to Arrest Uber drivers starting next week



## marmich (Apr 26, 2015)

I was picking up a fare tonight in Newport, Rhode Island and a policeman waved me down on Thames Street downtown. He asked if I was an Uber driver and when I said yes, he asked if I had a "blue card" and a commercial driver's license. When I said I did not, he indicated that this is a Rhode Island state requirement, that Uber was supposed to have informed drivers of this fact, and said that he would let me off with a warning this time. Starting next week, he said, this would be strictly enforced. Moreover, he said, I would* not just be issued a ticket; if I was observed picking up a person and it was determined I was doing so for payment I would be arrested and charged*. He advised me that I should heed the warning and stop driving.

I can only assume he is giving me information based on the guidance he is getting, which may well be driven by political and or local pressures from local taxi companies competing with Uber drivers. I wanted to let Uber and make other drivers are made aware, and so if anything happens there is a record.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

marmich said:


> I was picking up a fare tonight in Newport, Rhode Island and a policeman waved me down on Thames Street downtown. He asked if I was an Uber driver and when I said yes, he asked if I had a "blue card" and a commercial driver's license. When I said I did not, he indicated that this is a Rhode Island state requirement, that Uber was supposed to have informed drivers of this fact, and said that he would let me off with a warning this time. Starting next week, he said, this would be strictly enforced. Moreover, he said, I would* not just be issued a ticket; if I was observed picking up a person and it was determined I was doing so for payment I would be arrested and charged*. He advised me that I should heed the warning and stop driving.
> 
> I can only assume he is giving me information based on the guidance he is getting, which may well be driven by political and or local pressures from local taxi companies competing with Uber drivers. I wanted to let Uber and make other drivers are made aware, and so if anything happens there is a record.


POST # 1/marmich: "Ahoy!" & Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from
mostly Dark Overnight Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

I am going to call upon a Well-Known
Member that I am familiar with that
works the Providence-Boston corridor
mp775 to see if he can Render Assist-
ance on this Situation.

Bostonian Bison travels from SSW FL.
to the Irish Riviera next week. See
y'all soon enough!

Bison: Road Warrior


----------



## Ams1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Does anyone know what's going on in Newport Rhode Island? Is anyone still driving in Newport? Are they really allowed to arrest us? Has anyone been arrested? I had a similar incident happened to me a few weeks ago before this post. I was driving on a Friday night in Newport when a police officer drove along side of my car and told me what I was doing was illegal because I didn't have a special license like a taxi cab. I was told this was a warning and next time I would receive a fine. I contacted Uber and got a similar response


----------



## CapeCodDriver (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay, so Uber's legal team "has your back 100%" is the gist of the response. Why does that NOT give me a warm fuzzy?

We're talking a violation of RI General Laws (Title 39 Chapter 14 to be precise) which brings both criminal (prison and/or fine) and civil (fine) penalties. So they'll provide a lawyer to try to get it dismissed. Maybe they'll pay to defend a driver in court. Even if the driver wins, it's now a matter of public record. Are all of us prepared to have our insurance company drop us? Or worse, go after us for insurance fraud by continuing our policy without reporting the change in use conditions (you're supposed to report to your carrier if you begin using your vehicle for business.) There's no putting that genie back in the bottle.

It's great that Uber says they've got our back, but they're not going to compensate us for all the other BS that's going to rain down on our lives.

BTW, the taxi rules in RI are ridiculous. No way Uber is going to comply (http://www.ripuc.ri.gov/utilityinfo/motorcarriers/taxi05rules.pdf).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Almost makes me wish I still owned a cab company in New England. 

Arrest away!
Good for RI.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

marmich said:


> I was picking up a fare tonight in Newport, Rhode Island and a policeman waved me down on Thames Street downtown. He asked if I was an Uber driver and when I said yes, he asked if I had a "blue card" and a commercial driver's license. When I said I did not, he indicated that this is a Rhode Island state requirement, that Uber was supposed to have informed drivers of this fact, and said that he would let me off with a warning this time. Starting next week, he said, this would be strictly enforced. Moreover, he said, I would* not just be issued a ticket; if I was observed picking up a person and it was determined I was doing so for payment I would be arrested and charged*. He advised me that I should heed the warning and stop driving.
> 
> I can only assume he is giving me information based on the guidance he is getting, which may well be driven by political and or local pressures from local taxi companies competing with Uber drivers. I wanted to let Uber and make other drivers are made aware, and so if anything happens there is a record.


It's more likely he was just looking out for your safety.


----------

